# Finally!!!



## nicholas4 (Apr 14, 2016)

This is my 3rd season looking for morels. I've not found any until today. I struck gold in Northampton Co. Not only did I find my 1st but brought home 43 more and left some there. All were blacks and at one location. SE facing slight slope by a tulip Poplar. First saw some in a grassy path that has a bit more sun exposure. Not a wet area at all. They were in a woodlot up on a hill. I thought they were large for blacks, 1.75"-4". I'll post pictures if I can figure out how.


----------



## nicholas4 (Apr 14, 2016)

I checked this location last year with no finds. I assume the increased moisture this year has made the difference. I can't wait to get back and check out the area more. I was checking my trail cam today when I found these.


----------



## ms_ morel (Oct 17, 2012)

nicholas4 said:


> _I'll post pictures if I can figure out how._


If all else fails, download your pictures to your computer. Then upload them from there to here by clicking on the square with the mountain and dot in it just next to the emoticon/smilie face in the row(s) of icons just above the box where you write your text. Then follow prompts.


----------



## nicholas4 (Apr 14, 2016)

Attempting to show my find! Thought my first would be 1-3. So surprised to find all these within a 20 yd radius.


----------



## nicholas4 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for giving simple advise on uploading ms_morel


----------



## ms_ morel (Oct 17, 2012)

nicholas4 said:


> Thanks for giving simple advise on uploading ms_morel


You're quite welcome. Looks like you got a nice _"mess"_ there. Just enough for a snack! LOL!


----------



## nicholas4 (Apr 14, 2016)

My second find happened today. Didn't quite expect this size. I'm new to this. Does it appear too old or would it be ok to fry up?


----------



## nicholas4 (Apr 14, 2016)

Well I ended up cutting off the dark area on the stem, cut it into strips and fried it up with some fresh trout. Only some fresh leeks could have made it better!


----------

